# Memorizing Lyrics -how do you do it?



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

This weekend I tackled learning "Falling Slowly" by The Swell Season (Once movie soundtrack) and their version of "Into The Mystic." Both are great songs, but I haven't listened to either of them as often as I've now played them. Normally, with blues covers or classic rock, the lyrics are easy for me to remember, but these two more unfamiliar songs are proving difficult to remember.

How do you folks go about learning new songs - especially the lyrics?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it's never been a problem for me if i like the song. if i do they magically stick in my brain. if i don't, then nothing i do will make me remember them.
an example would be "helter skelter" i hate that song 
maybe you might try writing them down by hand (as opposed to printing them) and then sing along to the record?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...its a HUGE problem for me. and i've made the mistake of relying on printed lyrics on a music stand, which further compounds the problem.

you'd think i'd be able to remember my own lryics!


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Try writing them out by hand... slowly. It's also a great thing to do if you're a songwriter - find a song you really like and write out the lyrics. It'll make you think through them in a different way and might help them stick.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i've always printed out the lyrics and kept them with me while listening to the song...try to sing along with the song without looking at the lyrics...until i don't need to look at all...


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Listen and sing along ~300 times seems to do the trick!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

+1 on writing them out.

unfortunately, there really don't seem to be any shortcuts.
either sing them 1,000 times in the shower, or do something (the writing) to give your brain a memory to get back to.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Like the other guys said,write them down.
I have a very bad memory and it helps to write something down if i know I'll forget it.Most times the physical act of putting something down on paper is enough to help me remember even the most mundane things.I'm running out of paper!largetongue


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

It's a big problem for me, fortunately I don't perform in public. I've seen a couple of great artists forget the words *to their own songs*.

I think a teleprompter or lip synching is the way to go these days. 9kkhhd


----------

